# 1000 yard rifle range in the Houston area?



## SeanF1 (Jun 20, 2012)

I am looking for a 1000 yard range in the Houston area..... all i can see is the 600 yard range south of I-10... 

Are there any long range rifle ranges you guys know of?

Thanks


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Not in Houston ..... ASC is going to be the one.... Make sure it's dry when you go out there too.....


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

You might want to join Bayou Rifles...they have a 1,000 yard range.

http://www.bayourifles.org/

Some pictures of their 1,000 yard range. This is a top notch shooting range and the organization is top notch as well. So worth the price of membership.

http://www.bayourifles.org/jalbum/Juliff Range Pictures/1000 Yard Range/index.html

TH


----------



## TXNavalOperator (Sep 7, 2011)

There is one around Lake Jackson/ West Columbia somewhere. I have heard they have a 1000 yard range but, I also heard it was only 600. It may be worth checking out. I want to say the name was Green Mtn also not too sure. I will ask one of the guys at work and post the name in a little while.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

The only ones I know of at that distance are private land/by invitation only places.


----------



## SeanF1 (Jun 20, 2012)

Thanks for the info.. i am thinking of going out to the bayou rifle place this weekend to have a look around.


----------



## Highseas (Apr 4, 2007)

American Shooting Center on Westheimer Parkway.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Trouthunter said:


> You might want to join Bayou Rifles...they have a 1,000 yard range.
> 
> http://www.bayourifles.org/
> 
> ...


Wow, never know what you will stumble across on 2cool. I drive that stretch of Eldridge regularly. I have always wondered about that range back there. Thanks for the links.


----------

